

RFC HN: Distributed Avatars  - peterbraden

Hi Hacker News,<p>I've noticed that more and more sites are using gravatars for user pictures (github for example). I like the idea of a globally available image tied to an email, but I don't like the fact that you are tied to the gravatar system (single point of failure).<p>I'd like to propose an alternative, and would love your feedback.<p>Gravatar associates a url based on the md5 hash of an email - instead I'd like to propose that the domain within the email address, combined with the prefix be used to generate a url. ie bob@test.com could be associated with the avatar at test.com/avatars/bob.jpg<p>It seems that only a few big email providers would have to get on board with this for the majority of people to have such an avatar. And people such a myself who have concerns about owning their online profile can control their avatar by using an email connected to their own domain.<p>What are peoples thoughts on the matter?
======
rsayers
<http://www.pavatar.com/> Is the closest thing I can think of to what you are
describing, instead of being tied to your email, it is tied to your url.

~~~
peterbraden
this is very similar to what I'm after - thanks.

